# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ψυκτικο  υγρο  ηλιακου  θερμοσιφωνα ?

## jeik

Παιδια , σε παλιο θερμοσιφωνα δεν ζεστενεται το νερο με τον ηλιο, πανω απο το δοχειο νερου βγαινουν 2 σωληνες που καταληγουν σε ενα τυμπανο το καθενα.
Το ενα τυμπανο ειναι στεγανο ενω το αλλο εχει μια βαλβιδα εξαερωσης ή κατι τετοιο.
Ο ηλιακος δεν ζεσταινει το νερο και απ οτι καταλαβαινω θελει να αντικαταστησω το υγρο του ή να δω αν ειναι βουλωμενο κλπ κλπ, ειναι αντιψυκτικο ? ή κατι αλλο ? ανοιξα  ενα κολαρο  που  συνδεει  το  δοχειο  με  τον  συλλεκτη  και  σταζει  ενα  κιτρινο  πηκτο  υγρο.
Μπορω να δοκιμασω πρωτα με νερο αντι ειδικου υγρου για να δω αν λειτουργει σε πρωτη φαση ? διοτι αν εχει διαρροη τσαμπα τα λιτρα αντιψυκτικου θα πανε.

Παιζει κατι αλλο που δεν γνωριζω ?

----------


## antonis_p

το νερό της βρύσης αν και είναι τζάμπα θα μικρύνει την ζωή του θερμοσίφωνα λόγω διάβρωσης.

Άδειασε το παλιό υγρό, ξέπλυνε και αντικατέστησε με φτηνό αντιψυκτικό από supermarket. Με την ευκαιρία που θα ασχοληθείς, αντικατέστησε και τον ψευδάργυρο.

----------


## jeik

> το νερό της βρύσης αν και είναι τζάμπα θα μικρύνει την ζωή του θερμοσίφωνα λόγω διάβρωσης.
> 
> Άδειασε το παλιό υγρό, ξέπλυνε και αντικατέστησε με φτηνό αντιψυκτικό από supermarket. Με την ευκαιρία που θα ασχοληθείς, αντικατέστησε και τον ψευδάργυρο.



Nα υποθεσω οτι εχει τελικα απλο αντιψυκτικο ? αυτο περαν της διαβρωσης , προστασιας απο παγωμα , εχει και καλυτερη ''κυκλοφορια'' για να ζεσταινει ? ή και με το νερο γινεται η δουλεια ? το ρωταω οπως εγραψα για να δω σε πρωτη φαση αν ειναι τιποτα βουλωμενο κλπ , αν εστω δοκιμαστικα θα δω αποτελεσμα  βαζοντας  νερο.

Κατοπιν θα παρω φθηνο αντιψυκτικο κι οσο παει  :Smile: .

*ψευδάργυρο ? που ειναι αυτος ?*

----------


## JIM_6146B

> .... ανοιξα ενα κολαρο που συνδεει το δοχειο με τον συλλεκτη και σταζει ενα κιτρινο πηκτο υγρο.
> Μπορω να δοκιμασω πρωτα με νερο αντι ειδικου υγρου για να δω αν λειτουργει σε πρωτη φαση ? διοτι αν εχει διαρροη τσαμπα τα λιτρα αντιψυκτικου θα πανε.



Εδώ και ενα μήνα πήρα και εγώ εναν ηλιακό. 
Τώρα είμαι στην κατασκευή προέκταση - βάσης με ηλεκτροκόλλυση για τοποθέτηση πάνω στην σκεπή και πρέπει να είναι σταθερή λόγο του ότι η προέκταση - βάση έχει ύψος 1 μέτρο .
Δεν έχω φτάσει ακόμα στο μοντάρισμα του ηλιακού γιατί πρέπει να τοποθετήσω τις ηλεκτροβάννες . Ο χρόνος που έχω είναι λίγος οπότε σιγά σιγά ολοκληρώνεται .

Τώρα το υγρό του δικού μου είναι νερουλό ( καθόλου πιχτό ) και πρέπει να αναμυχτεί με νερό - 2 λίτρα σε 10 λίτρα νερό λένε οι οδηγίες .

Τώρα το αντιψυκτικό μπαίνει για τον χειμώνα και μένει μόνιμα . Μπορείς να βάλεις σκέτο νερό αλλά πριν το γεμίσης όπως είπε και ο antonis_p να ξεπλυνεις το κλειστό κύκλωμα πρώτα για να φύγει αυτό το παχύ υγρό που λές . 

Αν όλα πάνε καλά ( δεν έχεις διαροές ) μην το αφήσεις για πολύ με σκέτο νερό λόγο αλάτων κ.λ.π. πρόσθεσε και το αναλογο αντιψυκτικό. 

Καλή επιτυχία και πες μας τι έκανες για να μαθένουμαι  :Smile: 

Ερώτηση : υπάρχουν κατηγορίες αντιψυκτικών για ηλιακά δηλ. άλλα για χάλκινους συλέκτες και άλλα για χαλύβδινους .

----------


## antonis_p

δεν έχει επίπτωση στην κυκλοφορία, μόνο που το νερό βράζει νωρίτερα...

Για τον ψευδάργυρο ρώτησε σε ένα μαγαζί με υδραυλικά,
θα σου εξηγήσουν.
Ενημερωτικά πρέπει να λύσεις την αντίσταση.
Εκεί μπαίνει ένας ραβδος ψευδαργύρου. Αν τον έχεις πάνω από 4 χρόνια
δεν θα βρεις σχεδόν τίποτα. Κανονικά η ζωή του (άρα και η προστασία
για τον θερμοσίφωνα) κρατά 2 χρόνια. Ετσι λένε.
Στην ουσία όταν κάποιος λέει πως κάνει "service" σε ηλιακό
μόνο αυτό είναι που πρέπει να κάνει.
Αν και γενικά τα "service" είναι απατεωνιά,
αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ...
> Αν και γενικά τα "service" είναι απατεωνιά,
> αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα.



 
 :Thumbup1: 

Ανόδιο Μαγνησίου 

http://www.egiannioti.gr/products.ht...AF%CE%BF%CF%85

Ηλεκτρόλυση 

http://www.sts.gr/151/article_311.aspx

http://www.olympicsun.gr/electrolysisgr.html

----------


## tiger135

*Η προπυλενογλυκόλη είναι το  αντιπηκτικό, που χρησιμοποιείται συνηθέστερα στα κυκλώματα των ηλιακών  συλλεκτών, διότι δεν είναι τοξική και έτσι δεν δημιουργείται κίνδυνος,  αν, από κάποια αστοχία της εγκατάστασης, αναμειχθεί με το νερό χρήσης.    * Αυτό που κατα κόρον βάζουν οι φίλοι μας  υδραυλικοί στα ηλιακά είναι παραφλού από το βενζινάδικο, δηλαδή,  ΑΙΘΥΛΕΝΟΓΛΥΚΟΛΗ :

Η αιθυλενογλυκόλη αποτελεί  συστατικό των αντιψυκτικών, χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως, είναι σχετικά φθηνή,  έχει ευχάριστη γεύση και πίνεται πολύ εύκολα από τους αυτόχειρες.  Λαμβάνεται εύκολα και από παιδιά (ατύχημα), πιθανά λόγω της γεύσης και  της εμφάνισής της (χρώμα). Προκαλεί ευφορία και για το λόγο αυτό  χρησιμοποιείται από αλκοολικούς αντί της αιθανόλης. Η θανατηφόρος δόση  της είναι περίπου 100 ml και θεωρείται υπεύθυνη για 60 θανάτους το χρόνο  στις ΗΠΑ. Όπως και στην περίπτωση της μεθανόλης, δεν είναι η ίδια  τοξική, αλλά τα μεταβολικά της προϊόντα

----------


## jeik

Παιδια , ευχαριστω  ολους   για  τις  απαντησεις , ήδη  γέμισα  το  σύστημα  με   σκετο  νερακι  για  να  δουμε  αυριο  με  τον  ηλιο  τι  θα  εχουμε  :Smile: , αν  ολα  πανε  καλα  θα  ψαξω  για  προπυλαινογλυκολη , οσο  για  τον  χωρο  της   αντιστασης  και   τον  ψευδαργυρο   χλωμο  το  βλεπω  να  την  ανοιγω , φοβαμαι  οτι  θα  ανοιξω  καμια  αλλη  δουλεια  και  θαχουμε  τρεχαματα , αυτος  εχει   να  συντηρηθει  δεκαδες  χρονια  :Lol:  , θα  μου  μεινουν  τιποτα  μπουλονια  στο  χερι.Ισως  καποια  αλλη στιγμη  να  βαλω  χερι  κι  εκει, ετσι  κι  αλλιως  ο  ιδιοκτητης  τον  εχει  στο  προγραμμα  για  πεταμα.Τη  γρια  οσο  και  να  την  βαψουμε  γρια  θα  ειναι  :Lol: .

Α , το  υγρο  που  ειχε  στο  μποιλερ  το  μαζεψα , μου  θυμιζει  περισσοτερο  υγρο  φρενων  στην  μυρωδια  και  σαν  συμπληρωμα  ειχαμε  (κατοπιν  υποδειξεως  απο  ειδικο) ενα  λιτρο  αντιψυκτικου  οχηματων , το  οποιο  θυμαμαι  καποτε  οτι  συμπληρωσα  αλλα  ποτε  δεν  μου  γεμισε  το  ματι  οτι  ειναι  το  καταλληλοτερο.
Τωρα  τι  σοι  υγρο  ειχε  απο  τη  μανα  του  ποιος  ξερει. 

Νεοτερα  αυριο .............

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη ο πατερασ μου ειναι της δουλειας, πες μου ποσα λιτρα ειναι ο ηλιακος για να σου κανονισω την ποσοτητα που χρειαζεσαι.Ελα να πιουμε εναν καφε να μετρησουμε και στασιμα, και στα δινω τοτε... :Biggrin:

----------


## Tolis-Sx

υποψιν οτι οταν γεμιζουμε με αντιψυκτικο το κυκλωμα και  οι δυο σωληνες που ειναι πανω απο το μποιλερ να ειναι χωρις ταπα η εξαερωτηρακι....ωστε το υγρο να ανεβει στην ιδια σταθμη.....με σκετο νερακι στο κυκλωμα ο ηλιακος δεν θα  ζεστανει...

----------


## JIM_6146B

*προπυλενογλυκόλη , αιθυλενογλυκόλη*

σημείο βρασμού , ιξώδες , θερμοκρασίες συλεκτών , service κ.λ.π

Μία ενδιαφέρον συζήτηση για όσους θέλουν κατι παραπάνω και έχουν χρόνο να διαβάσουν την συζητηση  : 

http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthr...142191&page=48

----------


## FILMAN

> με σκετο νερακι στο κυκλωμα ο ηλιακος δεν θα ζεστανει...



E, τότε εγώ που το έκανα μια φορά και ζέστανε, μάλλον είμαι μάγος. Για πες μας κ. εμπειροτέχνη υδραυλικέ να μάθουμε κι εμείς από τις ομολογουμένως πάντα εντυπωσιακές γνώσεις σου το γιατί; Τι θα αλλάξει προσθέτοντας τα υγρά του ηλιακού; Διότι η μόνη περίπτωση μα μη ζεσταίνει, είναι να υπάρχει αέρας στο κύκλωμα των συλλεκτών. Eίτε το υγρό μέσα είναι σκέτο νερό είτε νερό ανακατεμένο με τα υγρά του ηλιακού. Και μια διόρθωση: Επειδή είδα ότι κάποιοι αναφέρθηκαν σε ψευδάργυρο: Δεν είναι ψευδάργυρος, αλλά μαγνήσιο.

----------


## jeik

> E, τότε εγώ που το έκανα μια φορά και ζέστανε, μάλλον είμαι μάγος. Για πες μας κ. εμπειροτέχνη υδραυλικέ να μάθουμε κι εμείς από τις ομολογουμένως πάντα εντυπωσιακές γνώσεις σου το γιατί; Τι θα αλλάξει προσθέτοντας τα υγρά του ηλιακού; Διότι η μόνη περίπτωση μα μη ζεσταίνει, είναι να υπάρχει αέρας στο κύκλωμα των συλλεκτών. Eίτε το υγρό μέσα είναι σκέτο νερό είτε νερό ανακατεμένο με τα υγρά του ηλιακού. Και μια διόρθωση: Επειδή είδα ότι κάποιοι αναφέρθηκαν σε ψευδάργυρο: Δεν είναι ψευδάργυρος, αλλά μαγνήσιο.



Λυπαμαι φιλε , δεν ξερω τι προσωπικα εχεις με τον sx , ουτε σενα ξερω ουτε τον sx , αλλα *δεν επιτρεπω* *στο θεμα που* *ανοιξα** εγω* εντασεις.

Δεν ειμαι κανας μακακας που διαβαζοντας μονο τις απαντησεις θα παω και θα κανω οτι μου γραψουν ,αλλωστε μιλαμε για εναν ηλιακο , δεν ρωταω πως θα φτιαξω ωρολογιακη βομβα  :Rolleyes: .Ο καθενας εχει το δικαιωμα να απαντησει σωστα ή λαθος , αλλα *αυτος που ρωταει εχει την ευθυνη για το τι θα κανει* , αλλιως να φωναξει τεχνικο , να δωσει και κανα μεροκαματο ,αλλα θα εχει μαθει και 5 πραγματα πρωτιστως για να μην τον πιασουν Κωτσο.
Παντα προσπαθω να συλλεξω οσο γινεται περισοτερες συμβουλες κι απο κει και περα θα τις αξιολογησω , θα δοκιμασω και σιγουρα θα εχω το σωστο αποτελεσμα .

Ηρεμια παιδιαααααα....... 

Στο θεμα μας τωρα , *δεν ζεσταθηκε το νερο* , ή οι συλλεκτες ειναι σαπιοι αλλα δεν το δειχνουν ή επειδη δεν μπορω να ανοιξω την ταπα απο τη μια σωληνα στην κορυφη δεν εγινε η εξαερωση , συνεχιζουμε τα πειραματα  :Smile: .

----------


## Phatt

Δημητρη ο πατερας ειπε οτι πρεπει να αδιασεις ολο τον πολτο που βρηκες και να ξεπλυνεις καλα το κυκλωμα και να βαλεις το σωστο αντιψυκτικο, που βρισκεται ευκολα.
Οσον αφορα για τα σαπισματα και λοιπα, αναγκαστικα διαγνωση πρεπει να γινει επι τοπου.Εαν ειχες ασχοληθει με το ανοδιο συστηματικα, ισως τωρα να μην αντιμετωπιζες τα σαπισματα...

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Στο θεμα μας τωρα , *δεν ζεσταθηκε το νερο* , ή οι συλλεκτες ειναι σαποιοι αλλα δεν το δειχνουν ή επειδη δεν μπορω να ανοιξω την ταπα απο τη μια σωληνα στην κορυφη δεν εγινε η εξαερωση , συνεχιζουμε τα πειραματα .



Δες αν μπορείς να βάλεις νερό βρύσης απο πάνω στο καζάνι απο πάνω και να το βγάλεις με πίεση απο κάτω των συλλεκτών για να βγεί ότι έχει μέσα που το βουλώνει ...... 

για το ξεβίδωμα τις τάπας κοίτα να κρατάς κόντρα αντίθετα απο το ξεβίδωμα για να μην σου μείνει στο χέρι τίποτα . :Lol: 


Οι συλλέκτες απο το τζάμι φαίνονται να έχουν παραμορφωθεί ( ξεκολλήσει απο την επιφάνεια την μαύρη που εφάπτονται ) ή έχει ξεβάψει το μαύρο χρώμα ?

Αν δεν έχει διαρροή και αφού το νερό περνάει απο το καζάνι προς συλλέκτες και αντίστροφα τότε θα έπρεπε να έχει τουλάχιστον χλιαρό νερό . :Confused1:  :Confused1: 

http://www.she.com.gr/gr_web/erotisis/erotisis.htm

*13.) Γιατί ο ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας έχει χαμηλή απόδοση και δεν λειτουργεί κανονικά;*

----------


## panayiotis1

Oταν το κυκλωμα του 'μεσου' κλεισει, και δεν εχει αέρα μέσα, θα ανεβασει ζεστα μεσα σε 15'. Συνηθως, γεμιζουμε με νερο μονο, περιμενουμε μια ωριτσα (να βγαλει τον αερα) και ξανασυμπληρωνουμε. Σε 15'  με ηλιο, πρεπει η επανω σωληνα του 'μεσου' να ζεσταινεται. Δεν παιζει ρολο αρχικα αν εχει ή δεν εχει μεσα αντιψυκτικο ή παραφλου ή σιροπι ή οτιδηποτε, αρκει να μην εχει φυσσαλιδα αερα. Βεβαια οσο χαμηλοτερης πυκνοτητας υγρα βαζουμε , τοσο πιο γρηγορα ζεσταινει (και πιο γρηγορα κρυωνει). Το προβλημα συνηθως σε ενα ηλιακο (κλειστο κυκλωμα μιλαμε ), ειδικα που τα έχει τα χρονακια του, ειναι οτι εχει χασει το υγρο το 'μεσου' λόγω εξατμισης απο το εξαεριστικο, και γιαυτο δεν ανεβαζει ζεστα επανω. 

1ο check:   ελεγχουμε αν επικοινωνει το 'μεσο' με το καθαρο νερο. (για να δουμε αν ειναι τρυπιος). Αυτο γινεται ευκολα. Αν ειναι τρυπιο το boiler , τα νερα τα καθαρα-μεγαλυτερη πιεση- θα περνουν μεσα στο συλλεκτη και στο "πουκαμισο του boiler. Aν εχει τρυπησει, αντε γεια.

2ο check:  βαζουμε το λαστιχο απο την βρυση στο ενα ανοιγμα επανω στο boiler kai περιμενουμε να βγαλει με πιεση απο την αλλη τρυπα που ειναι διπλα. Ετσι καθαριζουμε οτι υπαρχει μεσα στο κυκλωμα.

Απο κει και περα, αν αυτη η κυκλοφορια ειναι σωστη, γεμιζουμε με νερακι και περιμενουμε 10-15' να ζεσταθει η επανω σωληνα του μέσου.
Αν δουμε οτι δουλεψει, αδειαζουμε 15λιτρα νερο, αναμιγνυουμε με 1-2 κιλα υγρο (αντιψυκτικο συνηθως) και γεμιζουμε απο επανω σιγα σιγα, να βγαινει ο αερας. (Να γίνει καλή αναμειξη ομως, ειναι σημαντικο)

Επισης, σημαντικο είναι, το boiler του ηλιακου να ΜΗΝ ειναι αλφαδιασμενο ακριβως , αλλα να γερνει ελαχιστα για να βγαινει ο αερας απο το εξαεριστικο.

Τωρα, για το μαγνησιο. Αυτο προστατευει τον εσω μανδυα απο ηλεκτρολυση και οχι τον εξω. Ο εξω δεν εχει προβλημα γιατι ενωνεται με τον συλλεκτη απο πλαστικη σωληνα. Το δικτυο μας ομως, μπορει να εχει χαλκινα μερη , οποτε διαβρωνεται ο μεσα μανδυας, γιαυτο αλλωστε το ανοδιο μπαινει ΜΕΣΑ στο boiler.

Enα ηλιακο συστημα κλειστου κυκλωματος ειναι πολυ απλο. Δυσκολα να εχει τρελλη βλαβη-εκτος κιαν εχει τρυπουλα ή καποιο πόρο (εκει τον πινουμε).

----------


## panayiotis1

μπορει να βοηθησει...

----------


## jeik

Λοιπον , η  δοκιμη  πετυχε , αφου  εστειλα  νερο  με  πιεση  και  καθαρισε  απο  μπιχλα,  εβαλα  καινουρια   σωληνακια  που  συνδεουν  το  μποιλερ  με  τους  συλλεκτες , το  γεμισα  με  καθαρο  νερο και  ζεσταινει  μια  χαρα ,δεν  εχει  διαρροη, στο  μελον  θα  βαλω  κανονικα  και  αντιψυκτικο  :Smile: .

----------


## panayiotis1

Γεια σου μαστρο-Μήτσο μου! :Biggrin:

----------


## Panoss

Έχει πέσει η απόδοση του ηλιακού μου και θέλω να αλλάξω  το αντιψυκτικό υγρό του (εφόσον έχει, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι κλειστού κυκλώματος. Υποθέτω ότι είναι, αφού 15 χρόνια τώρα, και με χιόνια και με πάγο, δεν έχει σπάσει).
Πώς θα το αδειάσω; Δεν πρέπει να 'χει στο κάτω μέρος κάποια τάπα ή βίδα για το άδειασμα;
Στα σχέδια που 'χετε βάλει δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο (και τον ηλιακό μου δεν μπορώ να τον κοιτάξω, προς το παρόν, να δω αν έχει).

----------


## antonis_p

Ανοίγεις το χαμηλότερο σημείο του κυκλώματος του αντι-ψυκτικού υγρού. Και το σημείο πλήρωσης - που ούτως ή άλλως θα το ανοίξεις για να ξαναγεμίσεις - για να μπαίνει αέρας όσο αδειάζει από το αντιψυκτικό. Προφανώς στο κάτω μερος της επιφάνειας που ζεσταίνεται από τον ήλιο.

----------


## Panoss

Αντώνη υποθέτω εννοείς ότι στο κάτω μέρος του πάνελ πρέπει να 'χει κάποια βίδα για το άδειασμα του αντιψυκτικού.
Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο περιμένω να βρω.
Κάτι σαν το 3a (κάτω δεξιά γωνία του πάνελ) που 'χει σ' αυτή την εικόνα.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

μια γνωμη ακομη

μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω δει ταπα σε πανελ απο ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα . δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν καποιοι με ταπα για αδειασμα. η δοσολογια πληρωσης σε σχεση αντιψυκτικου - νερου σε καινουργιο ειναι , ενα λιτρο αντιψυκτικου τρια νερο-- ενα προς τρια -- και το γεμισμα γινετε απο την ταπα με υπομονη και σιγα σιγα. 
στο κλειστο κυκλωμα και με σκετο νερο δουλευει τελεια αλλα δεν εμπιστευεσαι τον χειμωνα ,γιαυτο βαζουμε παντα αντιψυκτικο για να μην παει αδοξα απο παγομα και σπασιμο . για να συμπληρωσει κανεις αντιψυκτικο αδειαζει νερο απο το κλειστο κυκλωμα και το αναπληρωνει με δοσολογια αντιψυκτικου ενα προς τρια - αλλα αν βαλει παραφλου εχω την γνωμη οτι αυτο πρεπει να ειναι ηδη αραιωμενο και παει οπως ειναι 'αν δεν κανω λαθος '

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη υποθέτω εννοείς ότι στο κάτω μέρος του πάνελ πρέπει να 'χει κάποια βίδα για το άδειασμα του αντιψυκτικού.
> Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο περιμένω να βρω.
> Κάτι σαν το 3a (κάτω δεξιά γωνία του πάνελ) που 'χει σ' αυτή την εικόνα.



ο ηλιακός γεμίζει από την τάπα (1) και αδειάζει από το (3α) ή το (4-5)
ανάλογα την εγκατάσταση.
Ο δικός μου δεν έχει κάτι σαν το (3α) αλλά εκεί που είναι το (4-5) ενώνονται τα δύο panels οπότε από εκεί μπορεί να αδειάσει το κύκλωμα.

----------


## Rx/Tx

> Παιδια , σε παλιο θερμοσιφωνα δεν ζεστενεται το νερο με τον ηλιο, πανω απο το δοχειο νερου βγαινουν 2 σωληνες που καταληγουν σε ενα τυμπανο το καθενα.
> Το ενα τυμπανο ειναι στεγανο ενω το αλλο εχει μια βαλβιδα εξαερωσης ή κατι τετοιο.
> Ο ηλιακος δεν ζεσταινει το νερο και απ οτι καταλαβαινω θελει να αντικαταστησω το υγρο του ή να δω αν ειναι βουλωμενο κλπ κλπ, ειναι αντιψυκτικο ? ή κατι αλλο ? ανοιξα  ενα κολαρο  που  συνδεει  το  δοχειο  με  τον  συλλεκτη  και  σταζει  ενα  κιτρινο  πηκτο  υγρο.
> Μπορω να δοκιμασω πρωτα με νερο αντι ειδικου υγρου για να δω αν λειτουργει σε πρωτη φαση ? διοτι αν εχει διαρροη τσαμπα τα λιτρα αντιψυκτικου θα πανε.
> 
> Παιζει κατι αλλο που δεν γνωριζω ?



Το αντιψυκτικό υγρό του ηλιακού είναι ''ειδικό'' ωστε ακόμα και αν υπαρξει μια κάποια διαρροή και περάσει μια εστω μικρή ποσότητα στο νερό που πλένεσαι να μην είναι βλαβερό για το δέρμα. 
Είναι διάφανο και αναμιγνύεται με νερό βρύσης σε κάποια αναλογία, αλλά και 100% αντιψυκτικό να βάλλεις δεν πειράζει.
Και νερό βρύσης να βάλλεις δεν παθαίνει τπτ, πρόβλημα δημιουργείται αν εχεις μια διαρροή και χρειάζεται να συμπληρώνεις συνέχεια οπότε μαζεύει άλατα.
Τώρα τι εννοείς με την λέξη τυμπανο δεν καταλαβαίνω. Πάντως το ενα λειτουργει σαν δοχείο διαστολής, δλδ οταν το νερό στους συλλέκτες ζεσταθεί και διογκωθεί ''εκτονώνει'' εκεί και δεν σκάνε τα στοιχεία. Είναι γεμάτο με νερό μέχρι την μέση. 
Αφού δεν σου ζεσταίνει απλά απο κάπου εχασε νερό στα στοιχεία και εκανε φυσαλίδα οπότε δεν κυκλοφοράει το νερό. Απλά συμπλήρωσε νερό αλλά σιγά - σιγά χωρίς να καλύπτεις ολη την τρύπα ωστε να μπορεί να βγαίνει ο αέρας και να μην εγκλωβιστεί μέσα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Το αντιψυκτικό υγρό του ηλιακού είναι ''ειδικό'' ωστε ακόμα και αν υπαρξει μια κάποια διαρροή και περάσει μια εστω μικρή ποσότητα στο νερό που πλένεσαι να μην είναι βλαβερό για το δέρμα.



Το δίκτυο του νερού είναι πάντα σε μεγαλύτερη πίεση από αυτή του δικτύου του αντιψυκτικού, οπότε αν υπάρξει διαρροή αυτή θα είναι προς τη μεριά του αντιψυκτικού.

----------


## Panoss

> Το δίκτυο του νερού είναι πάντα σε μεγαλύτερη πίεση από αυτή του δικτύου του αντιψυκτικού, οπότε αν υπάρξει διαρροή αυτή θα είναι προς τη μεριά του αντιψυκτικού.



Άρα ο μόνος λόγος που πρέπει να βάλουμε προπυλενογλυκόλη (αντιψυκτικό ηλιακών θερμοσιφώνων, 4 λίτρα 15 ευρώ εδώ) και όχι αιθυλογλυκόλη (αντιψυκτικό αυτοκινήτου, φτηνό) είναι ότι είναι και αντιδιαβρωτικό; Κι έτσι προστατεύει τον ηλιακό;
(πείτε και κάνα μαγαζί στην Αθήνα με αντιψυκτικό γιατί αυτό που έβαλα παραπάνω είναι Σαλόνικα)

----------


## Panoss

Τελικά έβαλα αντιψυκτικό αυτοκινήτου. Δουλεύει μια χαρά.
Όμως, δοκίμασα τη βαλβίδα που 'χει στο μπόιλερ.
Φυσώντας, απ' τη μεριά που βιδώνει στο μπόιλερ, προς τα έξω, ή ρουφώντας, δεν περνούσε αέρας.
Της αφαίρεσα κάποια άλατα που είχε, της έβαλα και wd-40.
Φύσηξα πάλι και ο αέρας περνούσε άνετα (από τη μεριά που βιδώνει προς τα έξω).
Και αντίστροφα όμως, πάλι περνούσε, απλώς με μικρή δυσκολία.
Τι σόι βαλβίδα είναι αυτή που αφήνει τον αέρα να περνάει και προς τις 2 κατευθύνσεις;

----------


## picdev

για να αλλάξω το ανώδιο σε θερμοσίφωνα glass braunic, είναι δύσκολο?
είδα κάτι βίδες στο σημείο που συνδέεται το ρεύμα

----------


## vasilllis

μαλον ειναι η αντισταση.βρισκεται βιδωμενο στην αντισταση .την λυνεις αλλαζεις το ανωδιο και την λαστηχενια φλατζα.

----------


## picdev

να υποθέσω οτι κλείνω τη παροχή νερού στο θερμοσίφωνα και τον αδειάζω από τη βρύση πρώτα?
χρειάζεται να προσέξω κάτι άλλο?

----------


## haris_216

> Το δίκτυο του νερού είναι *πάντα* σε μεγαλύτερη πίεση από αυτή του δικτύου του αντιψυκτικού, οπότε αν υπάρξει διαρροή αυτή θα είναι προς τη μεριά του αντιψυκτικού.



αντώνη θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω σε αυτό. η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας/εκτόνωσης που έχουν συνήθως οι ηλιακοί στο κλειστό κύκλωμα "ανοίγει" συνήθως στα 10bar. με δεδομένο ότι αρκετά ηλιακά το καλοκαίρι χάνουν υγρά από άνοιγμα της βαλβίδας, συμπεραίνουμε ότι κάποιες φορές φτάνει η πίεση του κλειστού κυκλώματος και στα 10 bar. αφού όμως η συνήθης πίεση της ευδαπ βρίσκεται αρκετά χαμηλότερα (3,5 bar κατά μέσο όρο-πάντα ανάλογα με την περιοχή) εύκολα καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό το "πάντα" δεν ισχύει

----------


## vasilllis

> αντώνη θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω σε αυτό. η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας/εκτόνωσης που έχουν συνήθως οι ηλιακοί στο κλειστό κύκλωμα "ανοίγει" συνήθως στα 10bar. με δεδομένο ότι αρκετά ηλιακά το καλοκαίρι χάνουν υγρά από άνοιγμα της βαλβίδας, συμπεραίνουμε ότι κάποιες φορές φτάνει η πίεση του κλειστού κυκλώματος και στα 10 bar. αφού όμως η συνήθης πίεση της ευδαπ βρίσκεται αρκετά χαμηλότερα (3,5 bar κατά μέσο όρο-πάντα ανάλογα με την περιοχή) εύκολα καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό το "πάντα" δεν ισχύει



10? Εισαι σιγουρος;ο προηγουμενος ηλιακος που ειχα (elco) η ενωση πανελ με μποιλερ γινοταν με φ20κολαρο νερου(σαν των αυτοκινητων)με τσεμπερι. Εισαι σιγουρος πως ειναι 10 μπαρ;

----------


## haris_216

ώπα, συγνώμη παιδιά. λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας μπέρδεψα τα ασφαλιστικά. 
θα κάνω μια μικρή έρυευνα και θα επανέλθω

----------


## antonis_p

> αντώνη θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω σε αυτό. η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας/εκτόνωσης που έχουν συνήθως οι ηλιακοί στο κλειστό κύκλωμα "ανοίγει" συνήθως στα 10bar. με δεδομένο ότι αρκετά ηλιακά το καλοκαίρι χάνουν υγρά από άνοιγμα της βαλβίδας, συμπεραίνουμε ότι κάποιες φορές φτάνει η πίεση του κλειστού κυκλώματος και στα 10 bar. αφού όμως η συνήθης πίεση της ευδαπ βρίσκεται αρκετά χαμηλότερα (3,5 bar κατά μέσο όρο-πάντα ανάλογα με την περιοχή) εύκολα καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό το "πάντα" δεν ισχύει



Δεν έχεις άδικο ....

----------


## Panoss

> αντώνη θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω σε αυτό. η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας/εκτόνωσης που έχουν συνήθως οι ηλιακοί στο κλειστό κύκλωμα "ανοίγει" συνήθως στα 10bar. με δεδομένο ότι αρκετά ηλιακά το καλοκαίρι χάνουν υγρά από άνοιγμα της βαλβίδας, συμπεραίνουμε ότι κάποιες φορές φτάνει η πίεση του κλειστού κυκλώματος και στα 10 bar. αφού όμως η συνήθης πίεση της ευδαπ βρίσκεται αρκετά χαμηλότερα (3,5 bar κατά μέσο όρο-πάντα ανάλογα με την περιοχή) εύκολα καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό το "πάντα" δεν ισχύει



Δηλαδή η βαλβίδα στο μπόιλερ ανοίγει όταν ξεπεραστεί κάποιο όριο πίεσης; π.χ τα 10 bar που αναφέρεις;
Γιατί εμένα είναι συνέχεια ανοιχτή, όπως γράφω κι εδώ.
Τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να μου δημιουργηθεί;
Η γρήγορη, σχετικά, εξάτμιση του αντιψυκτικού του κλειστού κυκλώματος;

----------


## antonis_p

> Γιατί εμένα είναι συνέχεια ανοιχτή, όπως γράφω κι εδώ.
> Τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να μου δημιουργηθεί;
> Η γρήγορη, σχετικά, εξάτμιση του αντιψυκτικού του κλειστού κυκλώματος;



Ναι





> Τι σόι βαλβίδα είναι αυτή που αφήνει τον αέρα να περνάει και προς τις 2 κατευθύνσεις;



Χωνί.

----------


## Panoss

Ρε Αντώνη, πώς μιλάς έτσι για τη βαλβίδα μου; 
Με πληγώνεις.























 :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

Θέλω να του αλλάξω και ανόδιο (σκέτο, χωρίς αντίσταση, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ).
Ένα ανόδιο έχει 25 ευρώ ή 7,5 ευρώ; :Shocked:

----------


## antonis_p

> Θέλω να του αλλάξω και ανόδιο (σκέτο, χωρίς αντίσταση, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ).
> Ένα ανόδιο έχει 25 ευρώ ή 7,5 ευρώ;



Ανάλογα πόσα λείπουν στον καθένα ...

----------


## picdev

πρέπει να αδειάσουμε το θερμοσίφωνα απο νερό πρώτα?
να κλείσω τη παροχή και μετά να ανοίξω φουλ το ζεστό ?

----------


## Panoss

Αν εννοείς για να αλλάξεις το ανόδιο, ναι αυτά που λες.
Αλλά, καθώς θα αδειάζει το μπόιλερ, πρέπει να φροντίσεις να παίρνει από κάπου αέρα που να αντικαθιστά το νερό που φεύγει, ώστε να μη δημιουργηθεί υποπίεση και σου παραμορφώσει το μπόιλερ.
π.χ σε μένα έχει 2 σωλήνες που μπαίνουν στο μπόιλερ (στο σημείο που είναι η φλάντζα), και απ' έξω δεν συνδέονται πουθενά (!!). Είναι 'τυφλοί', κλειστοί, με βάνα.
Θα ανοίξω έναν από αυτούς.

----------


## picdev

> Αν εννοείς για να αλλάξεις το ανόδιο, ναι αυτά που λες.
> Αλλά, καθώς θα αδειάζει το μπόιλερ, πρέπει να φροντίσεις να παίρνει από κάπου αέρα που να αντικαθιστά το νερό που φεύγει, ώστε να μη δημιουργηθεί υποπίεση και σου παραμορφώσει το μπόιλερ.
> π.χ σε μένα έχει 2 σωλήνες που μπαίνουν στο μπόιλερ (στο σημείο που είναι η φλάντζα), και απ' έξω δεν συνδέονται πουθενά (!!). Είναι 'τυφλοί', κλειστοί, με βάνα.
> Θα ανοίξω έναν από αυτούς.



πάνω πάνω έχει κάτι σαν βαλβίδες μία με κόκκινο χρώμα και μία με μπλέ

----------


## Panoss

Προφανώς, είναι διαφορετικός από τον δικό μου.
Άρα, ίσως μία από αυτές τις βαλβίδες επικοινωνεί με το κύκλωμα του νερού (όχι το κλειστό κύκλωμα, αυτό έχει αντιψυκτικό) και να χρειάζεται ξεβίδωμα. Δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## Panoss

Ανόδιο 8 ευρώ, φλάτζα 2 ευρώ, απο υδραυλικό στην τύχη.
Ξέχασα να πάρω μόνωση για τους σωλήνες, θέλω να βάλω πάχους 17 χιλιοστών με UV προστασία, ώστε να μην χαλάνε από τον ήλιο. Αυτή η μόνωση, νομίζω, έχει άσπρο χρώμα, δεν είναι η κλασσική μαύρη.
Να 'χει άραγες στα απλά καταστήματα υδραυλικών  :Think: ;

Επίσης, κάτι που μου 'πε ο υδραυλικός στο κατάστημα:
ο ηλιακός μου είναι καμιά δεκαπενταριά χρονών.
Αν αφαιρέσω άλατα και πιθανή βρώμα από το μπόιλερ, υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να αφιρέσω και άλατα που πιθανόν να κλείνουν κάποια τρύπα του μπόιλερ (που ίσως να 'χει).
Οπότε, προβληματίζομαι, να το καθαρίσω ή όχι. Τι λέτε;

----------


## vasilllis

> Ανόδιο 8 ευρώ, φλάτζα 2 ευρώ, απο υδραυλικό στην τύχη.
> Ξέχασα να πάρω μόνωση για τους σωλήνες, θέλω να βάλω πάχους 17 χιλιοστών με UV προστασία, ώστε να μην χαλάνε από τον ήλιο. Αυτή η μόνωση, νομίζω, έχει άσπρο χρώμα, δεν είναι η κλασσική μαύρη.
> Να 'χει άραγες στα απλά καταστήματα υδραυλικών ;
> 
> Επίσης, κάτι που μου 'πε ο υδραυλικός στο κατάστημα:
> ο ηλιακός μου είναι καμιά δεκαπενταριά χρονών.
> Αν αφαιρέσω άλατα και πιθανή βρώμα από το μπόιλερ, υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να αφιρέσω και άλατα που πιθανόν να κλείνουν κάποια τρύπα του μπόιλερ (που ίσως να 'χει).
> Οπότε, προβληματίζομαι, να το καθαρίσω ή όχι. Τι λέτε;



φυσικα να τα καθαρισεις ολα.δεν κλεινει τρυπα με τοση πιεση.
μονωση η ασπρη πρεπει να λυσεις τις σωληνες να την περασεις.Η μαυρη αν εννοεις armaflex εχει δικη του ταινια να τυλιξεις απο πανω.
Αλατα ειχε και ο δικος μου που ηταν 4 ετων.καθαρισε και την αντισταση απο αλατα.

----------


## Panoss

Λέω να μην λύσω τις σωλήνες, μην τυχόν δημιουργηθεί καμιά διαρροή.
Αλλά, να κόψω τη μόνωση με ψαλίδι και να τυλίξω τη σωλήνα.
Και μετά να περιτυλίξω τη μόνωση (που τυλίγει τη σωλήνα  :Rolleyes: ) με μονωτική αυτοκόλλητη ταινία, αυτή που χρησιμοποιείται στα ηλεκτρολογικά.

----------


## vasilllis

> Λέω να μην λύσω τις σωλήνες, μην τυχόν δημιουργηθεί καμιά διαρροή.
> Αλλά, να κόψω τη μόνωση με ψαλίδι και να τυλίξω τη σωλήνα.
> Και μετά να περιτυλίξω τη μόνωση (που τυλίγει τη σωλήνα ) με μονωτική αυτοκόλλητη ταινία, αυτή που χρησιμοποιείται στα ηλεκτρολογικά.



υπαρχει ειδικη φαρδια ταινια για αυτη την δουλεια.

----------


## Panoss

Ναί, έχω πάρει μια φαρδιά μονωτική γι αυτό το λόγο (από τα jumbo  :Biggrin: ).
Μοιάζει σαν την απλή μονωτική, απλώς είναι φαρδιά.

----------


## leotzian

Photo1.JPGPhoto2.jpgPhoto3.JPGPhoto4.jpg

Γειά σε ολους 
Θά ηθελα μια βοήθεια, αν μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει, εχουμε ενα ηλιακό CALPAK πολύ παλιό ( φωτό 1), ο οποίος δουλεύει με το ρεύμα κανονικά αλλά με τον ηλιο ελάχιστα πράγματα. Οπως φαίνεται στήν  (φωτό 2), τα δύο πάνελ συνδένται μεταξύ τους με ενα εξαεριστικό. Στήν ( φωτό 3) φαίνεται η παροχή κρύου νερού ( είσοδος ), και στην ( φωτό 4), η εξοδος ζεστού και το εξαεριστικό??? πάνω στό καζάνι.
Ηθελα να ρωτήσω αυτό που λέω εξαεριστικό πάνω στο καζάνι τί κάνει απο εκεί γεμίζει ψυκτικό υγρό?, ξέρετε πόσο υγρό παίρνει και την διαδικασία να το γεμίσω με ψυκτικό?. Το εξαεριστικό μεταξύ των δύο πάνελ μπορεί να εχει πρόβλημα?
Πιθάνόν να μην εχει και ψυκτικό καθόλου, πως μπορώ να το ελέγξω? 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθειά σας
Λεωνίδας

----------


## Phatt

Λεωνιδα καλως ηρθες.
Δεν καταλαβαινω και πολλα απο τις φωτο, αλλα θα πρεπει να δεις τα εξης:
1. Αδειαζεις τα πανελ και βαζοντας ενα λαστιχο στην μια ακρη με πιεση τα ξεπλενεις εσωτερικα, πιθανον να εχουν γλιτσα που σου χαλαει το κυκλωμα.
2. Ελεγχεις το εξαερωτηρακι εαν λειτουργει, εαν οχι το κοιταζεις αν θελει καθαρισμα η το αλλαζεις στην αναγκη.
3. Γεμιζεις τα πανελ με νερο μεχρι επανω και ελεγχεις το κυκλωμα εαν εχει διαρροες.
4. Εαν εισαι ενταξει απο διαρροες, συμπληρωνεις με το αναλογο υγρο, μεχρι επανω.
5. Εαν μπορεις κλεισε το σκισιμο που εχει πισω, θα στα σαπισει ολα μεσα εαν δεν το εχει κανει ηδη.Κανονικα ειναι για αλλαγμα, αλλα ετσι οπως ειναι τα πραγματα καταλαβαινω πως θες να πας για συντηρηση εκτακτης αναγκης(δηλαδη ενεσεις ζωης μεχρι να πεθανει ο ασθενης).

Ειναι θαυμα που αυτο το καζανι δεν χανει μετα απο τοσα χρονια.Εαν καποιος φιλος εντοπισει καποιο λαθος ας με διορθωσει.

----------


## vasilllis

αν βιδωνει πανω στο καζανι( δεν φαινεται) απο εκει συμπληρωνεις.σκεπασε τα κατοπτρα το βραδυ για να μην ζεσταθουν λυσε το και γεμισε το τιγκα.ακομα και την βαλβιδα γεμισε.κατοπιν βαλε τεφλον και σφιχτα.

----------


## kellis

Γεια σας παιδιά, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και εγώ για τον δικό μου ηλιακό κάποια πράγματα και όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει.
Πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου αγόρασα έναν από τον ΜΑΛΤΕΖΟ 200lt με δυο συλλέκτες επιλεκτικούς. Τον τοποθετεί ο υδραυλικός αλλά δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος από το πόσο ζέσταινε το νερό, με βάση αυτά που μου είχαν πει άλλοι που είχαν το ίδιο. Επίσης κάνοντας 2 άτομα μπάνιο και όσο νερό κάνεις για να πλύνεις 5 πιάτα σταματούσε να υπάρχει ζεστό νερό.
*1)* Πόση ώρα ήλιο χρειάζεται για να ζεσταθεί το νερό?
*2)* Πρέπει να έχω ζεστό νερό όλο το χρόνο (όλες οι κλιματικές συνθήκες).
*3)* Το νερό πρέπει να αχνίζει για να πεις ότι δουλεύει σωστά? (υποθέτω γύρω στους 60 βαθμούς)
Έπειτα από αυτό καθώς νόμιζα πως δε δουλεύει σωστά πήγα στο κατάστημα που τον αγόρασα και τους ανέφερα τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισα.
Μου είπαν να αλλάξω αντιψυκτικό υγρό, όπως και έκανα, αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι θεαματικά. Έφερα άλλον υδραυλικό να έχω δεύτερη γνώμη και μου είπε πως η κλίση που είχε ήταν πολύ λίγη (κεραμοσκεπής) και ότι έπρεπε να το σηκώσω πιο ψηλά. Έφτιαξα άλλη βάση το σήκωσα περίπου στις 40 μοίρες, άλλαξα αντιψυκτικό υγρό πάλι και είδα κάποια βελτίωση αλλά και πάλι όχι όπως μου τα περιέγραφαν.
Τελικά ξαναπήγα στο κατάστημα αγοράς και τους είπα δεν γίνεται να κάνουμε αυτή τη δουλεία και έφεραν μηχανικό από το ΜΑΛΤΕΖΟ. Αφού άλλαξε και αυτός πάλι το αντιψυκτικό (μου είπε πως είχε χάσει λίγο) είδε την κλίση (40ο) μου λέει φίλε έτοιμο κανένα πρόβλημα.
Αυτές τις μέρες (δυο τρεις εβδομάδες) με αυτή την ηλιοφάνεια πάνω από 70 βαθμούς δεν πήγε και σε συζητήσεις που είχα με άλλους μου είπαν πως είχαν παραπάνω, ο ένας μάλιστα μου είπε πως σκέπασε τον έναν από τους δύο συλλέκτες γιατί του ανέβαζε πάνω από 90!!!.
Πήρα λοιπόν το ΜΑΛΤΕΖΟ του λέω ή το παίρνεις πίσω και στέλνεις καινούριο ή τα λεφτά μου πίσω. Μου έστειλε άλλο.
*4)* Η κλίση προς τον ήλιο έχει μικρή - μεγάλη - τεράστια σημασία (εννοώ από ανατολή προς δύση)?? Εγώ τώρα το έχω σχεδόν νότια και λίγο δυτικά.
Όταν τοποθετήσω το καινούριο, θα το αλλάξω μόνος μου, κατά την τοποθέτηση:
*5)* Τα πάνελ πρέπει να είναι σκεπασμένα?
*6)* Μετά βάζω νερό στο μπόιλερ μέχρι να γεμίσει?
*7)* Μετά βάζω το αντιψυκτικό μέχρι να γεμίσει? Ή να βάλω σκέτο νερό και να περιμένω να ζεσταθεί στο πάνω μέρος η σωλήνα πλήρωσης αντιψυκτικού και μετά να βάλω αντιψυκτικό? (Ο ΜΑΛΤΕΖΟΣ στο πάνω μέρος έχει μόνο μια σωλήνα. Τον αέρα πως τον βγάζω)

Συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές
Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή

----------


## vasilllis

> Γεια σας παιδιά, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και εγώ για τον δικό μου ηλιακό κάποια πράγματα και όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει.
> Πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου αγόρασα έναν από τον ΜΑΛΤΕΖΟ 200lt με δυο συλλέκτες επιλεκτικούς. Τον τοποθετεί ο υδραυλικός αλλά δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος από το πόσο ζέσταινε το νερό, με βάση αυτά που μου είχαν πει άλλοι που είχαν το ίδιο. Επίσης κάνοντας 2 άτομα μπάνιο και όσο νερό κάνεις για να πλύνεις 5 πιάτα σταματούσε να υπάρχει ζεστό νερό.
> *1)* Πόση ώρα ήλιο χρειάζεται για να ζεσταθεί το νερό?
> *2)* Πρέπει να έχω ζεστό νερό όλο το χρόνο (όλες οι κλιματικές συνθήκες).
> *3)* Το νερό πρέπει να αχνίζει για να πεις ότι δουλεύει σωστά? (υποθέτω γύρω στους 60 βαθμούς)
> Έπειτα από αυτό καθώς νόμιζα πως δε δουλεύει σωστά πήγα στο κατάστημα που τον αγόρασα και τους ανέφερα τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισα.
> Μου είπαν να αλλάξω αντιψυκτικό υγρό, όπως και έκανα, αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι θεαματικά. Έφερα άλλον υδραυλικό να έχω δεύτερη γνώμη και μου είπε πως η κλίση που είχε ήταν πολύ λίγη (κεραμοσκεπής) και ότι έπρεπε να το σηκώσω πιο ψηλά. Έφτιαξα άλλη βάση το σήκωσα περίπου στις 40 μοίρες, άλλαξα αντιψυκτικό υγρό πάλι και είδα κάποια βελτίωση αλλά και πάλι όχι όπως μου τα περιέγραφαν.
> Τελικά ξαναπήγα στο κατάστημα αγοράς και τους είπα δεν γίνεται να κάνουμε αυτή τη δουλεία και έφεραν μηχανικό από το ΜΑΛΤΕΖΟ. Αφού άλλαξε και αυτός πάλι το αντιψυκτικό (μου είπε πως είχε χάσει λίγο) είδε την κλίση (40ο) μου λέει φίλε έτοιμο κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Αυτές τις μέρες (δυο τρεις εβδομάδες) με αυτή την ηλιοφάνεια πάνω από 70 βαθμούς δεν πήγε και σε συζητήσεις που είχα με άλλους μου είπαν πως είχαν παραπάνω, ο ένας μάλιστα μου είπε πως σκέπασε τον έναν από τους δύο συλλέκτες γιατί του ανέβαζε πάνω από 90!!!.
> ...



oντως κατι δεν παει καλα.
1.αυτη την εποχη αν εχει μεινει και ζεστο νερο απο την προηγουμενη μερα(φυσιολογικο) στις 11:00 εχεις ζεστο νερο.
2.Οταν εχει συνεφια μπορει να μην φτανει το νερο που εχει ζεστανει ακομα και για ενα ατομο,αλλα σιγουρα θα εχει διαφορα απο το κρυο.Εξαρταται το ποσο κρυο μπαινει και ποσο σπαταλος εισαι.εμενα που δεν ειναι επιλεκτικος και εχω αρκετα κρυο νερο και αρκετα σπαταλους αν κανουμε 2 ατομα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.
3.εισαι τυχερος που στον αλλαξε (και μπραβο του).τωρα τι ασχολουνται με τα υγρα,,τι να πω.παντως.
4.ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ.
5.κατα την τοποθετηση καλο ειναι,μην παθεις καμια ζημια.
6.ναι το γεμιζεις με νερο .Η δεν συνδεεις το ζεστο μεχρι να βγει νερο ή ανοιγεις μια βρυση.
7.βαζεις αντιψυκτικο και νερο ή αν ειναι αραιωμενο το διαλυμα μεχρι να γεμισει πανω.σιγα σιγα θα φυγει και ο αερας και θα συμπληρωνεις για κανα 5λεπτο.

----------


## kellis

Η θέση που τον έχω τοποθετήσει ως προς τον ήλιο (σχεδόν νότια και λίγο δυτικά) είναι σωστή?
Οι μοίρες που είναι τώρα (ανύψωση) είναι περίπου 40. Είναι σωστό?

----------


## vasilllis

> Η θέση που τον έχω τοποθετήσει ως προς τον ήλιο (σχεδόν νότια και λίγο δυτικά) είναι σωστή?
> Οι μοίρες που είναι τώρα (ανύψωση) είναι περίπου 40. Είναι σωστό?



http://hliakoithermosifones.wordpres...A%CF%84%CE%B7/

----------

lcharal (27-06-12)

----------


## leotzian

> Λεωνιδα καλως ηρθες.
> Δεν καταλαβαινω και πολλα απο τις φωτο, αλλα θα πρεπει να δεις τα εξης:
> 1. Αδειαζεις τα πανελ και βαζοντας ενα λαστιχο στην μια ακρη με πιεση τα ξεπλενεις εσωτερικα, πιθανον να εχουν γλιτσα που σου χαλαει το κυκλωμα.
> 2. Ελεγχεις το εξαερωτηρακι εαν λειτουργει, εαν οχι το κοιταζεις αν θελει καθαρισμα η το αλλαζεις στην αναγκη.
> 3. Γεμιζεις τα πανελ με νερο μεχρι επανω και ελεγχεις το κυκλωμα εαν εχει διαρροες.
> 4. Εαν εισαι ενταξει απο διαρροες, συμπληρωνεις με το αναλογο υγρο, μεχρι επανω.
> 5. Εαν μπορεις κλεισε το σκισιμο που εχει πισω, θα στα σαπισει ολα μεσα εαν δεν το εχει κανει ηδη.Κανονικα ειναι για αλλαγμα, αλλα ετσι οπως ειναι τα πραγματα καταλαβαινω πως θες να πας για συντηρηση εκτακτης αναγκης(δηλαδη ενεσεις ζωης μεχρι να πεθανει ο ασθενης).
> 
> Ειναι θαυμα που αυτο το καζανι δεν χανει μετα απο τοσα χρονια.Εαν καποιος φιλος εντοπισει καποιο λαθος ας με διορθωσει.



Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι
Οταν λές αδειάζω τά πάνελ και βάζω νερό με πίεση εννοείς οι δυό σωλήνες που βγαίνουν απο τα δύο πάνελ τίς ξεβιδώνω από τα πάνελ και βάζω νερό απο την μία τρύπα να βγεί στήν αλλη? ( Τά δύο πάνελ ενώνονται μεταξύ τους με το εξαερωτηράκι
Επίσης απο πού γεμίζω και πώς στην τέτερτη photo πάνω από το καζάνι υπάρχει ενα σαν εξαερωτήρας, απο εκεί γεμίζω?photonew.JPG

----------


## leotzian

> αν βιδωνει πανω στο καζανι( δεν φαινεται) απο εκει συμπληρωνεις.σκεπασε τα κατοπτρα το βραδυ για να μην ζεσταθουν λυσε το και γεμισε το τιγκα.ακομα και την βαλβιδα γεμισε.κατοπιν βαλε τεφλον και σφιχτα.



Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις, αν δείς την photo ( στην τελευταία δεξιά φαίνεται ) εχει πάνω στο καζάνι ενα εξαερωτικό, πως γεμίζεις απο εκεί το ξεβιδώνεις?

----------


## Phatt

> Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι
> Οταν λές αδειάζω τά πάνελ και βάζω νερό με πίεση εννοείς οι δυό σωλήνες που βγαίνουν απο τα δύο πάνελ τίς ξεβιδώνω από τα πάνελ και βάζω νερό απο την μία τρύπα να βγεί στήν αλλη? ( Τά δύο πάνελ ενώνονται μεταξύ τους με το εξαερωτηράκι
> Επίσης απο πού γεμίζω και πώς στην τέτερτη photo πάνω από το καζάνι υπάρχει ενα σαν εξαερωτήρας, απο εκεί γεμίζω?photonew.JPG



Εκτος απο το κομματι σωληνα που ενωνει τα 2 πανελ στη μεση, εχει αλλους 2 σωληνες μια στο δεξι και μια στο αριστερο πανελ.Απο την μια απο αυτες θα βαλεις νερο, και απο την αλλη θα παρεις.Επισης οταν θα τις ανοιξεις για να κανεις το ξεπλυμα με το νερο στα πανελ, καντο μια και στο καζανι.Το εξαερωτηρακι που ειναι στην κεντρικη σωληνα/συνδεσμο το βγαζεις και το συντηρεις/αλλαζεις οπως ειπαμε.Αυτο που δειχνεις στην φωτο εδω θα μπορουσε να ειναι και αυτο εξαερωτηρακι, αλλα πρωτη φορα βλεπω τετοιο σχεδιο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις, αν δείς την photo ( στην τελευταία δεξιά φαίνεται ) εχει πάνω στο καζάνι ενα εξαερωτικό, πως γεμίζεις απο εκεί το ξεβιδώνεις?



ειναι ασφαλιστικο.το ξεβιδωνεις και συμπληρωνεις και το ξαναβιδωνεις με τεφλον.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΕΣΤΟ Ή ΕΧΕΙ ΗΛΙΟ.ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΕΓΚΑΥΜΑΤΩΝ.

----------

Phatt (27-06-12)

----------


## leotzian

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ απαντες, Θα δείξει η νεκροψία.....

----------


## kellis

Μια ακόμα ερώτηση.
Αυτή η βαλβίδα που υπάρχει στο επάνω μέρος για εκτόνωση των υγρών εσωτερικά έχει μια βίδα. Πρέπει να είναι πολύ σφιγμένη, χαλαρή?
Πόσα bar πίεση αντέχει??
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilllis

> Μια ακόμα ερώτηση.
> Αυτή η βαλβίδα που υπάρχει στο επάνω μέρος για εκτόνωση των υγρών εσωτερικά έχει μια βίδα. Πρέπει να είναι πολύ σφιγμένη, χαλαρή?
> Πόσα bar πίεση αντέχει??
> Ευχαριστώ



μια φωτο θα βοηθουσε.

----------


## Samios60

> Μια ακόμα ερώτηση.
> Αυτή η βαλβίδα που υπάρχει στο επάνω μέρος για εκτόνωση των υγρών εσωτερικά έχει μια βίδα. Πρέπει να είναι πολύ σφιγμένη, χαλαρή?
> Πόσα bar πίεση αντέχει??
> Ευχαριστώ




Χαλαρη πρεπει να ειναι  και ειναι περιπου 1,3 bar

----------


## kellis

http://www.thermis-sa.gr/greek/details.php?pid=132 σαν αυτή είναι

----------


## antonis_p

> http://www.thermis-sa.gr/greek/details.php?pid=132 σαν αυτή είναι



Ένα πρωί που δεν έχει ζεστάνει το νερό, να τη λύσεις και να γεμίσεις (με υπομονή αντιψυκτικό) . Θέλει ψιλό σωληνάκι, θα σε παιδέψει λίγο γιατί η σωλήνα είναι στενή.

----------


## vasilllis

> http://www.thermis-sa.gr/greek/details.php?pid=132 σαν αυτή είναι




1,3 που προτεινουν ειναι λιγα.
αυτη που δειχνεις ειναι ρυθμισμενη απο την μανα της στα 3bar.δεν ρυθμιζεις τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Samios60

> 1,3 που προτεινουν ειναι λιγα.
> αυτη που δειχνεις ειναι ρυθμισμενη απο την μανα της στα 3bar.δεν ρυθμιζεις τιποτα αλλο.



Το κλειστο κυκλωμα του ηλιακου δεν ανεβαζει πανω απο 1,5 bar απο οσο ξερω

----------


## vasilllis

> Το κλειστο κυκλωμα του ηλιακου δεν ανεβαζει πανω απο 1,5 bar απο οσο ξερω




δουλευει και παρα;πανω.δες την φωτο που εχει αναρτησει.ειναι 3bar αυτη
.

----------


## kostakis133

καλησπερα σας
Μια φιλη μου εχει νοικιασει ενα διαμερισμα σε νεοδμητη πολυκατοικια και εχει προβλημα με τον ηιλιακο της. Δεν ζεσταινει το νερο ουτε τις ημερες που εχει ηλιοφανεια. Ο τεχνικος του Μαλετζου που ηρθε δεν βρηκε καποιο προβλημα. Σε συνενοηση με τον ιδιοκτητη του διαμερισματος απατησαν λογω εγγυησης να αλλαχτει ο ηλιακος. Αφου εγινε τοποθετηση νεου ηλιακου ο προβλημα παραμενει το ιδιο. Της εστειλα ενα τεχνικο απο αλλη εταιρια ο οποιος εκανε μετρησεις και διαπιστωσε οτι ολα στην ταρατσα δουλευουν σωστα (δεν εχει διαρροη, ψυκτικο υγρο κλπ) 
Οταν αναψει τον ηλιθακο με ρευμα το νερο ζεστενετε κανονικα ! Τι μπορει να φταει ? υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει γινει κακη τοποθετηση των σωληνωσεων απο την ταρατσα στο διαμερισμα? Ολα τα αλλα διαμερισαμτα εχουν κανονικα ζεστο νερο απο τους ηλιακους.

----------


## kanivallos

Εφόσον έχεις ζεστό νερό στο σπίτι με ρεύμα, σίγουρα δε φταίνε οι υδραυλικές σωληνώσεις από τον ηλιακό στο μπάνιο-κουζίνα σου.
Άρα το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο μοντέλο του ηλιακού. Προφανώς ο καινούργιος αντικαταστάθηκε με παρόμοιου τύπου με τον προηγούμενο.
Εφόσον ο αρχικός δεν είχε ικανοποιητική απόδοση (και μετά τον έλεγχο διαρροών από υδραυλικό) πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο ηλιακός είναι μούφα.
ΥΓ: Οι άλλοι ηλιακοί στην πολυκατοικία είναι ίδιας μάρκας?

----------


## vasilllis

> καλησπερα σας
> Μια φιλη μου εχει νοικιασει ενα διαμερισμα σε νεοδμητη πολυκατοικια και εχει προβλημα με τον ηιλιακο της. Δεν ζεσταινει το νερο ουτε τις ημερες που εχει ηλιοφανεια. Ο τεχνικος του Μαλετζου που ηρθε δεν βρηκε καποιο προβλημα. Σε συνενοηση με τον ιδιοκτητη του διαμερισματος απατησαν λογω εγγυησης να αλλαχτει ο ηλιακος. Αφου εγινε τοποθετηση νεου ηλιακου ο προβλημα παραμενει το ιδιο. Της εστειλα ενα τεχνικο απο αλλη εταιρια ο οποιος εκανε μετρησεις και διαπιστωσε οτι ολα στην ταρατσα δουλευουν σωστα (δεν εχει διαρροη, ψυκτικο υγρο κλπ) 
> Οταν αναψει τον ηλιθακο με ρευμα το νερο ζεστενετε κανονικα ! Τι μπορει να φταει ? υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει γινει κακη τοποθετηση των σωληνωσεων απο την ταρατσα στο διαμερισμα? Ολα τα αλλα διαμερισαμτα εχουν κανονικα ζεστο νερο απο τους ηλιακους.



Δεν μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο.Ηρθε η αντιπροσωπεια ,αλλαξε τον θερμοσιφωνα,γιατι ο παλιος ειχε προβλημα???τι προβλημα??? μπιελα??
και αφου τον αλλαξαν το προβλημα παρεμεινε?? και η αντιπροσωπεια σηκωθηκε και εφυγε??
και ο αλλος που εκανε τις μετρησεις?? ουτε αυτος εβγαλε ακρη???
και ψαχνεται απαντηση σε φορουμ??? ειναι να απορω,,συγνωμη κιολας


*κοιτα να δεις που θα εχει μποιλερ-με ρευμα και τριωδη βανα στο παταρι...

----------

xrhstosmp (13-03-13)

----------


## kostakis133

καλησπερα βασιλη. Τα πραγματα ειναι ακριβως οπως τα περιγραφω. Μπορει καποιος να μας πει αν υπαρχει λογικη εξηγηση για το πως ΔΕΝ δουλευει ο ηλιακος με ηλιο ενω με το ρευμα ειναι μαι χαρα? Ναι ηρθαν απο τον Μαλτεζο και αλλαξαν τον ηλιακο με καινουργειο χωρις να λειθει το προβλημα. Ολες οι μετρησεις λενε που κανουν ειναι σωστες. Στην ερωτηση γιατι δεν κατεβαινει το ζεστο νερο δεν μπορουν να δωσουν απαντηση. Μας ειπαν κι ολας οτι αν φωναξουμε αλλον τεχνικο και πειραξει κατι θελουν να ειναι και αυτοι μπροστα... 

Τι σημαινει η τριωνη βανα στο παταρι ? εχει σχεση με το οτι δεν κατεβαινει το ζεστο νερο απο τον ηλιακο στο διαμερισμα?

----------


## xrhstosmp

τριοδη βανα στο παταρι σημαινει οτι ξεκιναμε απο τα απλα για αρχη. δηλαδη..παταρι υπαρχει?ή καποιος αλλος βοηθητικος χωρος ,αποθηκακι ας πουμε .

----------

vasilllis (15-03-13)

----------


## vasilllis

> καλησπερα βασιλη. Τα πραγματα ειναι ακριβως οπως τα περιγραφω. Μπορει καποιος να μας πει αν υπαρχει λογικη εξηγηση για το πως ΔΕΝ δουλευει ο ηλιακος με ηλιο ενω με το ρευμα ειναι μαι χαρα? Ναι ηρθαν απο τον Μαλτεζο και αλλαξαν τον ηλιακο με καινουργειο χωρις να λειθει το προβλημα. Ολες οι μετρησεις λενε που κανουν ειναι σωστες. Στην ερωτηση γιατι δεν κατεβαινει το ζεστο νερο δεν μπορουν να δωσουν απαντηση. Μας ειπαν κι ολας οτι αν φωναξουμε αλλον τεχνικο και πειραξει κατι θελουν να ειναι και αυτοι μπροστα... 
> 
> Τι σημαινει η τριωνη βανα στο παταρι ? εχει σχεση με το οτι δεν κατεβαινει το ζεστο νερο απο τον ηλιακο στο διαμερισμα?



μηπως Κωστα εχετε στο παταρι αλλο θερμοσιφωνα?μηπως ο ηλιακος συνδεθηκε σε λαθος σωληνες αναμονες?δεν ειναι πολυ δυσκολα τα πραγματα ενα και ενα κανουν δυο.ψαξτο λιγο

----------

